# Official Heat @ Bulls. Saturday April 3, 2004 7:30 pm cstFSChi NBALP, WBFS



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Heat love playing the Bulls.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think I can pick the Bulls in this one.

Heat 79
Bulls 70


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

90








81









19-13-6








22-7-2


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The Heat will be tired from playing the Pistons on Friday and Miami does bad on the road for some reason. 

Miami - 101

Chicago - 98


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Miami 101
Bulls 88

Caron will have a huge game again.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Miami 98
Bulls 90


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Miami 102
Bulls 92


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Heat 90
Bulls 89

Wade 4 points
 

Linton Johnson 16 points,15 rebounds


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

heat 101
Bulls 89


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Heat 95
Bulls 83


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Heat 86

Bulls 82


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Heat 100
Bulls 94


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

different building, same result. 








99








91


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

heat 98
bulls 91

curry 25
grant 4


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Heats -- 95
The Bull -- 93


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Heat 88
Bulls 82


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Heat is On 103










The Night Chicago Died 92


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

heat 100
bulls 60


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

would you guys rather have the bulls lose so you could get a better pick or do you actually want them to win?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

bulls lose, and i WANT them to lose


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 92

Heat 86


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Heat 104
Bulls 87

Curry 24
Odom 25 if he's back. Is he back?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Miami 99
Chicago 94

Wade 26 Points


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> would you guys rather have the bulls lose so you could get a better pick or do you actually want them to win?


Both !


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I could care less abt the Draft Pick. No LeBron, Carmelo or even Wayde in this draft. Besides, what good has a top pick ever done to us post dynasty? NOTHING. We're still awful with very li'l hope for next year.

So thats y i wanna win EVERY GAME.

Two reasons to win tonight: To not get swept by the Heat. To finally have a 3 game win streak in what seems like a decade. 

Saturday nights are usually packed at the UC. Hopefully we can pull off a W.

Bulls 96
Heat 95


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> Curry 24
> Odom 25 if he's back. Is he back?


Yeah LO is back for the Heat. He had 18 pts, 9 rebs and 2 blks against the Pistons last night but fouled out of the game.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Miami-94
Bulls-86


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Bulls - 93
Heat - 89


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Heat 98
Bulls 92


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

We'll definitely lose this one...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

85-79 Heat


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well Odom has destroyed us everytime we've played them and he's played...

No one on our team can guard him, we lose by at least 15.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Heat 89
Bulls 81

Kirk will keep us breathing.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

ERob should get some burn tonight, but he won't...

Man, we don't have anyone to guard Caron or Odom...

Hinrich will "stop" Wade and he'll still get 20...

20 point loss tonight ....


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

What a surprise, Dupree trying to tip dunk something!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

UGH....JC out, Dupree in. Linton and Dupree on the court at the same time, in the first qtr . This should ONLY happen when we're losing by 20 pts in the 4th qtr.

We look brutal offensively in this one. Luckily they've looked just as bad.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Our game threads have really gotten sad...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Our game threads have really gotten sad...


game thread activity direct relationship with potential/hope and success.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I bet Riley would love to get his hands on Curry...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> I bet Riley would love to get his hands on Curry...


he has said that chandler and curry remind him of parish and mchale ...so i'm pretty sure you are right


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well I see the people, but I don't hear ****...

It sounds like these 2 are scrimmaging in a practice gym with music...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

It's shame, many teams around the league could really do a lot with some of our talent...

Our offense absolutely sucks, its the same ****ty screen and roll plays, ugh just terrible...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Eddy's being very agressive on BOTH ends......which is resulting in him forcing a lot of shots on offense. He needs to calm down a little. 

Where was Pargo in that 1st qtr?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Let's just forfeit...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nobody can make a freakin' outside shot. 

They're up 11 but r playing FAAAR from good basketball. We just stink.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

back by 5. What happened so far? I was eating.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Pargo's the only guy on the team that plays with any confidence, he'll pull up for 3 on a fast break...and can it.

JC and Kirk can't throw the ball in the ****in ocean....on wide open shots.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Pargo's the only guy on the team that plays with any confidence, he'll pull up for 3 on a fast break...and can it.
> 
> JC and Kirk can't throw the ball in the ****in ocean....on wide open shots.


Pargo hasn't been subject to a year of the mental torture called the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> 
> Pargo hasn't been subject to a year of the mental torture called the Chicago Bulls.


I'll agree with that...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This is one ugly game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> This is one ugly game.


i agree. Lots of fouls (esp offensive) and very little offensive efficiency. Missed jumpers after missed jumpers


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tell me the bulls just got 31 points in the 1st quarter.

Noooooooo... it's the end of the 1st half.

Odoriforous.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

The heat are a great perimeter defensive team .they are long athletic and you cant cause mismatches by forcing switches .

The Bulls have to win this one upfront by getting Grant out of there and then by forcing to double and foul Curry or Ad.

This is not a game where Kirk and jamal have the advantage off the dribble we need to pick it inside and on the glass .


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal must be afraid to go to the hole 0-6 (0-4 3's) I can't believe he's scoreless.

What kind of loss do you guys predict the Bulls will suffer today?

1) keep up and fourth quarter meltdown?

2) Bigger deficit and then a late run but not enough?

3) Heat realizing they are playing the Bulls and not the Pistons and then blowout?

4) Last second shot by Rafer?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is done for the game w/ a rib injury,the kid is either brittle or snakebit.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well that kind of happens when you strain a muscle in your rib cage...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Are the Heat a running team? They are really pushing the ball against us.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This just keeps getting UGLY.

This is the worst i've seen us offensively this season. Nobody has it going.

Heat 48
Bulls 36


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Finally Jamal hits a shot. 3. with a guy guarding him. He was forced to shoot it higher than usual.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I find it a joke we continue to play Linton on Caron...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

JC really needs to work on his shot this offseason, same with Hinrich...

These guys get wide open shots and don't knock them down...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The depressing thing about this game is that we get to watch Miami with its last two draft picks rise to playoff contender while we watch our NBDL players and stream of lotto picks struggle to score 50 points.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Are the Heat a running team? They are really pushing the ball against us.


yes. Odom, Wade, Alston, Caron and Jones all push the ball well. Our fastbreak has been improving all year


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler for Butler looks REALLY good to me. 

If we can get Eddie Jones, too, it'd rock.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> yes. Odom, Wade, Alston, Caron and Jones all push the ball well. Our fastbreak has been improving all year


ic. except that alston bounce pass to eddie jones' feet.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> JC really needs to work on his shot this offseason, same with Hinrich...
> 
> These guys get wide open shots and don't knock them down...


I can say with 100% confidence that Hinrich will work on it this summer.

I can say with 100% confidence that no one knows what Jamal will do.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

We getting outrebounded 40-28 by a team with no true center .

We getting killled by a sf AGAIN.We just dont have a athletic perimeter player with size it seems like every team does but us .

Jyd and Gill out again .  

We playing shorthanded again ?

But still no ERob ? :upset:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> I can say with 100% confidence that Hinrich will work on it this summer.
> ...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> JC really needs to work on his shot this offseason, same with Hinrich...
> 
> These guys get wide open shots and don't knock them down...


JC can't hit open shots. he needs a guy running at his face. He's also a streaky shooter. He needs to do that bounce pass off the glass dunk to get himself going.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Chandler for Butler looks REALLY good to me.
> 
> If we can get Eddie Jones, too, it'd rock.


Giving up Butler is bad enough putting jones in their would be torture for the heat except we get rid of his huge contract, and why do the heat want to trade for a unproven, injury-prone guy


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Linton works harder than several of the "starters".


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!





> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!


Haters gonna hate, Lovers gonna love, I don't even want, none of the above. I want to piss on you,


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> JC can't hit open shots.


Can't play defense
Can't drive and finish at the hole or get fouled.
Can't put the team on his shoulders and carry them to a win
Can't squeeze any heart out of his chest and into his game

He can attract legions of adoring acolytes to him because of his "potential".


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Pargo drives and finishes at the rim.

Jamal says "Hey, that was a pretty neat move. What do you call it?"


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Can't play defense
> ...


Of course Hes never done any of that before ?   :no:

talk about hatin :no:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course Hes never done any of that before...


...consistently enough to say it's part of his game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Watching Linton and Dupree play is just SAD. These guys DO NOT belong in the NBA.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> ...consistently enough to say it's part of his game.


ohhhhh OK  so now its consistently but you said cant !!

At least hate correctly :laugh:


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> I can say with 100% confidence that no one knows what Jamal will do.


Why do you say that?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> ohhhhh OK  so now its consistently but you said cant !!
> ...


He can't.

If he could, I think he would. The defense that we _have_ seen from him has been so infrequent that we can assume it was a fluke.

I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt...assuming he would if he could.

Pargo with a J, Hinrich with the double double...

hmmmm...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

86-66 5:49 left in the 4th. We suck.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> We suck.


Hater.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> He can't.
> ...


the bulls suck defensively as a team if you havent figured that out by now :sour: 

Youre giving him the benefit of the doubt  

Because your so impartial and fair  :laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> 
> 
> the bulls suck defensively as a team


Following the example of their "leader", no doubt?



> Youre giving him the benefit of the doubt


Ha! The Jedi mind trick works!



> your so impartial and fair


Ha Ha!

I better be careful how I use this power...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

game over

97-83. It was worse than what the score indicates.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> It was worse than what the score indicates.


Like JC's stats for the season?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Like JC's stats for the season?


Dude, would you give it a rest?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, would you give it a rest?


Ah...the last words Crawford heard before he was banished to the bench for gunning...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm listening to the Bulls postgame on the radio now. they chose not to give a Bulls player of the night award since no one deserved it. first time ever this happened. so sad.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

That is sad...


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I'm listening to the Bulls postgame on the radio now. they chose not to give a Bulls player of the night award since no one deserved it. first time ever this happened. so sad.


no, it's happened before during this season, just not this _year_.

GB: no one is more annoyed at the up-and-down play of JC, or at the circle jerks he receives by some of the posters here.

but man, at least limit your jibes at the Second Coming [tm] to every _other_ post to let our eyes rest a little.


----------

